#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Προβληματισμοί σχετικά με τη χρήση υπερευστοποιητή

## TOLIS17

Συνάδελφοι έχω μία περίπτωση  όπου σε εργοτάξιο πήραμε δοκίμιο από  έργοστασιακό σκυρόδεμα. Κάναμε τεστ κάθισης και βγήκε αρκετά πιο μεγάλο  και συγκεκριμένα για κατ. S2 13cm.  Η μελέτη σύνθεση για S2 λέει από  5-9mm. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο κατασκευαστής ή έβαλε παραπάνω  ρευστοποιητή ή παραπάνω νερό. Από έλεγχο των δελτίων αποστολής δεν  προκύπτει βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο. Τα ερωτήματα είναι τα εξής:



1.  Το δείγμα πάρθηκε πριν μπει ο υπερευστοποιητής στην βαρέλα, δηλ στην  αρχή αρχή πράγμα που δεν αντικατροπτίζει την πραγματικότητα. Όπως λέει  και ο κανονισμός θα πρέπει να παίρνεται στο 1/3 της βαρέλας  κλπ............Πως όμως να το πάρω στο 1/3 από την στιγμή που έχει και  υπερευστοποιητή μέσα? 

Η δική μου θέωρηση λέει ότι η κάθιση  γίνεται για να ελέγχεις την εργασιμότητα του σκυροδέματος άρα και το  εργοστάσιο. Συνεπώς καλύτερα να γίνεται από την αρχή. Όμως εκεί έχεις  πιθανότητες το σκυρόδεμα να είναι πιο ρευστό. Έτσι δεν είναι? Τι κάνουμε  σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ? Σημειωτέον ότι πήρα και άλλα δείγματα για  κάθιση από άλλες βαρέλες της ίδιας παρτίδας και βγήκανε περίπου  11cm>9cm. 



2.   Τι συνέπεια μπορεί να έχει μία  μεγαλύτερη κάθιση? Από την στιγμή που πήζει το μπετόν κανονικά παρόλο  την αύξηση του ρευστοποιητη-υπερευστοποιητή, καθώς είμαστε σε  καλοκαιρινες σχεδόν θερμοκρασίες, υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος κίνδυνος? Το  πολύ πολύ από τα δοκίμια να βγούνε μεγαλύτερες αντοχές, άρα  καλύτερα......Αυτό βέβαια από την στιγμή που όλα αυτά προκύπτουν από την  στιγμη΄που θεωρήσουμε ότι αυξήθηκε ο ρευστοποιητής. Αν όμως έχει  πειραχθεί κάποιο άλλο συστατικό, τότε αλλάζε το θέμα. 



3.  Δοκίμια για αντοχή παίρνω και πριν τον υπερευστοποιητή στο εργοστάξιο  για έλεγχο του εργοστασίου και μετά τον υπερευστ. για έλεγχο επί της  κατασκεύης.  Βέβαια κι εδώ τα δοκίμα πρίν τον υπερευστ. είναι στην αρχή  και όχι στο 1/3 της βαρέλας κτλ κτλ επομένως ούτε κι εδώ θα μπορέσω να  έχω δείγματα σωστά. Τι προτείνετε?



4. Μήπως στη μελέτη σύνθεσης να προδιαγράφεται και η μέγιστη ποσότητα του συγκεκριμένου υπερευστοποιητή που θα πρέπει να μπαίνει?





Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Τόλη χωρίς να μπορώ να σου απαντήσω, θεωρώ υπάρχουν κάποια αρνητικά δεδομένου οτι προστέθηκε περισσότερο νερό ,πρό ρευστοποιητή δλδ.  

"Συνεκτικότητα
Η βέλτιστη αεροπεριεκτικότητα επιτυγχάνεται εντός του εύρους της πλαστικής 
έως μαλακής-πλαστικής περιοχής. Ένα σκυρόδεμα που γίνεται περισσότερο 
εργάσιμο με την προσθήκη περισσότερου νερού, μπορεί να μη συγκρατήσει τα 
κενά αέρα τόσο καλά ή για τόσο χρονικό διάστημα όπως το αρχικό σκυρόδεμα."

Επίσης υπάρχει και το φαινόμενο της εξίδρωσης στα εμφανή μπετά, η δημιουργία φωλιών απο λεπτή στρώση τσιμεντοεπιδερμίδας.

Γενικά το να μπαίνει περισσότερο νερό το κάνει πιο αντλήσιμο, οπότε ευκολία και ταχύτητα για τον εργάτη της βαρέλας και της πρέσας.

Να ζυγίζεις την βαρέλα όταν στην φέρνει και όταν φεύγει , να αφήνεις την βαρέλα 5-10 λεπτά γρήγορα να ανακατεύει με τον ρευστοποιητή.

----------

